# Où poster dans le forum iPhone et iPad ?



## Anthony (12 Janvier 2016)

Afin de garantir que les membres qui peuvent vous aider le voient rapidement, et que les membres qui ont le même problème puissent le trouver facilement, merci de poster votre message dans la section appropriée : 


dans la section iOS pour les problèmes généraux avec iOS ;
dans la section Applications iPhone et iPad pour les problèmes avec une application téléchargée depuis l’App Store ;
dans la section iPhone pour les problèmes *matériels* avec un iPhone ;
dans la section iPad pour les problèmes *matériels* avec un iPad.
Utilisez les préfixes pour indiquer votre version d’iOS ou votre modèle d’iPhone/d’iPad. Merci d’utiliser des titres clairs et précis, et d’éviter les abréviations et le langage SMS.

Les sujets placés dans la mauvaise section seront déplacés, les déplacements répétés seront sanctionnés, surtout si les titres et les messages ne sont pas clairs.


----------

